# Trip to Italy



## Guest (May 27, 2010)

I'm planning a trip to Italy....what do you think I need to see while I am there?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Money is all you need.


Kind of hard to give a better answer without knowing how long. Why you are coming. When.

But money can solve any problem.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2010)

How much Money??? lol....I know my original post doesn't give too much info...I'm just planning to go to Italy for a few weeks (3-4?) on vacation. I'm in the very early stages of planning my trip.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Passport,plane ticket and money -) 

You might want a car if you're staying outside of the cities.

You might want to get a small GPS unit.

If you're coming during the high season you'll want to book a place to stay.

Try to avoid doing the it's Tuesday so it must be brussel kind of trip. Pick a city or two and spend some time.


----------



## canados (Aug 3, 2010)

Positano, Sicily, Sardegna...are amazing places


----------

